# Take A Look At This Big Boy



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 1, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... B:EF:US:11


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 1, 2006)

Holy s*#t!
It looks like a frikin' airplane minus the wings


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> Joker all that pit says is "Heck of alotta work"  Its supposed to be fun and that dont look fun!!


No, it don't.  I think I read somewhere that it takes a couple dozen people to work it!  #-o


----------



## DaleP (Aug 1, 2006)

WOW! Talk about pit envy.

I have got to get somebody to show me how to put pics on here. The Beast is about ready to be seen.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 1, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

>


 :ack: My God


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 1, 2006)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> Will it fit into a 20 X 20 space?
> 
> [-o<  [-o<


Maybe if you have a cutting torch


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 1, 2006)

That is a good price for that pit.  The fire box is probably worth $500


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 1, 2006)

Why would someone build what seems to be a very nice pit and then Jackleg the exhaust like that? #-o


----------



## Shawn White (Aug 1, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

>


Wouldn't there be a serious temp diff problem between the back end closest to the fire box (seen other pics of this rig) and the far end??? Like the back might be 1000ºF and the front <200ºF??

Perhaps thats why the fold down stack is so tall .... to create a really good draft.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> Wouldn't there be a serious temp diff problem between the back end closest to the fire box (seen other pics of this rig) and the far end??? Like the back might be 1000ºF and the front <200ºF??
> 
> Perhaps thats why the fold down stack is so tall .... to create a really good draft.


I do believe you're right.  =D>


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> could you imagine firing that thing up to cook a butt and a couple of abt's for you and the wife?   :grin:


LMAO!  Which door? 1 thru 10... #-o


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 1, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":b41zl3ig]could you imagine firing that thing up to cook a butt and a couple of abt's for you and the wife?   :grin:


LMAO!  Which door? 1 thru 10... #-o[/quote:b41zl3ig]
I would say the closet one to the fire :!:


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 1, 2006)

I believe this one was built by Klose.  If not, he's built one that is billed as the worlds largest smoker.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> *I believe this one was built by Klose.*  If not, he's built one that is billed as the worlds largest smoker.


I'm pretty sure you're right.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say the closet one to the fire :!:[/quote:2azabrgy]
Not if you're smoking a block of cheese!  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 1, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say the closet one to the fire :!:[/quote:2s2rvlap]
Not if you're smoking a block of cheese!  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:[/quote:2s2rvlap]
 #-o  Hey now I did a real nice job on a hunk of Sharp smoked with Mesquite Sun.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not if you're smoking a block of cheese!  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:[/quote:qcm59xlz]
 #-o  Hey now I did a real nice job on a hunk of Sharp smoked with *Mesquite Sun*. [/quote:qcm59xlz]
You're gonna have to help this old man out with this one...  #-o


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 1, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not if you're smoking a block of cheese!  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:[/quote:1j5nrz9h]
 #-o  Hey now I did a real nice job on a hunk of Sharp smoked with *Mesquite Sun*. [/quote:1j5nrz9h]
You're gonna have to help this old man out with this one...  #-o[/quote:1j5nrz9h]
Thats the kind of wood I used Sunday to smoke a hunk of cheese, and if I spelled it wrong I don't care :!:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

Ooooooohhh... Mesquite on Sunday.  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  #-o


----------



## Shawn White (Aug 1, 2006)

I bet this thing requires a 3-6 hour warm up before its ready for cooking.

talk about tree killers


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Aug 2, 2006)

ohhhhhhhhhhhh don't go into the "Tree Killer" thing....LOL.... try wiping your butt with a plastic bag.

Trees are here for us to use....... wiping butts and cooking GOOOOOOOD food are 2 major uses that will keep me with a chainsaw at the ready for my cooker and the local pulp mill.


Tree huggers.......LOL.... sure I'll hug the next tree and thank it before I drop it to the ground.......then plant 3 more for my grandkids to do the same. And hope they plant 3 for every 1 they cut.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry .........that was OFF TOPIC  :spani:   fftop: 

<calming>


----------



## wittdog (Aug 2, 2006)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> ohhhhhhhhhhhh don't go into the "Tree Killer" thing....LOL.... try wiping your butt with a plastic bag.
> 
> Trees are here for us to use....... wiping butts and cooking GOOOOOOOD food are 2 major uses that will keep me with a chainsaw at the ready for my cooker and the local pulp mill.
> 
> ...


You must be new around here that's not considered off topic...It's witty banter.  :!: 
That pit might be big enough for the next time the Pens and Witts get together....


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Aug 2, 2006)

I think these 2 rigs fight for worlds largest smoker bragging rights.............

but for some odd reason I have the feeling there are several more of these testosterone oozing smokers rolling our highways........probably BIGGER!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 2, 2006)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> I think these 2 rigs fight for worlds largest smoker bragging rights.............
> 
> but for some odd reason I have the feeling there are several more of these testosterone oozing smokers rolling our highways........probably BIGGER!



That big texas pit was on the food network I think about a month ago. That dude has to have a police escort when he is in town to get around. To me, not worth the trouble


----------

